# WHY THOSE *%X!! SOB's !!!!!



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Dave aka Old Sailor and the infamous SOB's rudely took advantage of my feeble memory today.
I came home from finishing my Friday work(on Sat)and there is this rather sizable and heavy box awaiting me.









I saw it was from Dave and figured I forgot about him sending some troop smokes,which happens from time to time  <-me forgetting...

Well,guess what?








I was bombed by the Southern Ontario Bombers!!!!
Participating in the carnage was...
Old Sailor
Shaggy
Zira
RHNewfie
Bear
A2VR6 along with some troop smokes :tu
and DragonMan..
Well you guys sure shook me out of my stupor.Whatever the heck that is:r
These will be enjoyed for a long long and did I say...long time!
I am humbled and amazed that you picked me,thanks everyone


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Heres a group picture :ss


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Absolutely awesome! :tu


----------



## jpa0741 (Jun 7, 2007)

Now that is a BOMB!:tu


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

Dave you got knocked out :ss:mn


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Well well well,doesn't this look similar???
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119239


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

DAMN!!!! That's one hell of a bomb!! But who else deserves it more? Enjoy the spoils my friend!


WAY TO BE YOU SOB's!!!!! :tu


----------



## DoctaJ (Aug 10, 2007)

WOW, that is a bomb and a half! Enjoy the smokes :ss Also, great bombing campaign by the SOB's :tu


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very devastating!!
:tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome destruction!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

DAMN nice hit!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Awesome Hit on an Awesome BOTL! :tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

DragonMan is always a classy bomber 
I think the CD's are from him...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Dave,the hats on my bald head right now :ss


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap, they slapped you like you stole something. Most excellent hit.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

You know your are well deserving Dave!!


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:r:r enjoy Dave, you do so much for the troops..so this bombs for you:r:r


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks to me like some great guys picked a deserving target.

scottie


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

a hit on one of our best.. WTG guys, for everything you around here Dave you deserve it!!


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

LIke all of us friends think of you, you are a great BOTL. It was an awesome hit form some great guys!! Enjoy!!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Enjoy the spoils dave, you deserve it!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Time to enjoy! Nice hit:tu


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well worth the wait......enjoy dave...



btw ur package is late....:r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> well worth the wait......enjoy dave...
> 
> btw ur package is late....:r


YOUR CRUISIN FOR A BRUISIN:chk:chk


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow! A devastating, well-timed, and well-earned package of destruction. I'm pretty sure that we heard that boom up here in Oregon.

Them S.O.B.s sure can be, well, S.O.B.s :tu:tu:tu


----------



## Simplified (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice work boyz:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Sam:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

68TriShield said:


> Dave,the hats on my bald head right now :ss


That'll cut down the glare:r:r


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

shaggy said:


> well worth the wait......enjoy dave...
> 
> btw ur package is late....:r


thats a well aged bomb...........not the sticks inside...just the travel time
I can hear the sticks in the box saying "are we there yet"

nice hit boys...................couldn't have bombed a more deserving BOTL

nice hat w/the tug boat on it


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Was this one Fat Man or Little Boy? I forget which one was bigger....
Seriously, Dave, you really deserve it.

Doc


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

BEAUTIFUL Hit guys!!!!!!! One of the most deserving Gorillas to walk the jungle!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice work, gents. You sure know how to set the bar high.


----------



## Zira (Feb 3, 2007)

Enjoy Dave, you deserve it.

I just love being one of the guys :r


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Ziras contribution to my demise...


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Shaggys...


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Dave you deserve that and more... you know deep down inside that the SOB hit is Karma for all you do...


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

You let Canada take advantage of you? My my my....


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

Totally cool hit you have there.:tu


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Total destruction, nice going guys! It is hard to imagine a better target than Dave! :tu


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

So, where will you be staying during the reconstruction?

That's one hellofa nice hit!:tu


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> Total destruction, nice going guys! It is hard to imagine a better target than Dave! :tu


:tpd: Awesome hit


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

Great hit on a most deserving target!!!


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Great to see it made it there!
For all that you do to help and support others, I think these should be enjoyed in their honour by a top notch BOTL such as your self!
:tu


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Dave, all the S.O.B.'s are in agreement, if its your wish to keep it or pass it on to the troops....your call my friend. Thanks again for all ya do...you the MAN....Old Guy:ss:ss


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

stevieray said:


> Great hit on a most deserving target!!!


:tpd: Dave's one of the best!! :tu


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Enjoy the smokes Dave, I hope to get the music CD's together today and out later this evening.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

You did deserve that. It does look like quite a beating. Enjoy.


----------



## BigDawgFan (Apr 19, 2007)

Damn what a hit! Couldn't happen to a nicer guy!:tu


----------

